

Ask HN: Lisp-like macros in a statically typed functional programming language - winter_blue

Is it possible to have LISP-like macros in a statically typed functional PL like Haskell?<p>Haskell is very powerful, primarily owing to its advanced type system. LISP is well-known for it's macros.<p>Is there any way to combine these two?
======
mooism2
I take it you don't count Template Haskell as being “Lisp-like macros in a
statically typed functional programming language”?

Could you clarify the important differences between the two, from your point
of view?

------
gosub
Typed Racket [1] is one of the languages distributed with Racket [2].

[1] <http://docs.racket-lang.org/ts-guide/>

[2] <http://racket-lang.org/>

